
Related to Covid-19? Rare Skin Condition (Inflammatory) Arising in Europe - jzer0cool
https://time.com/5828506/rare-child-illness-coronavirus/
======
samizdis
The headline might be accidentally understating this, with its reference to
"skin". The piece actually discusses a number of conditions, possibly
triggered by or related to covid-19; for example, shock, blood pressure and
heart problems are mentioned.

A piece in The Guardian on this subject was posted yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22997452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22997452)

